# Top 10 Acne Treatment Fighting Products



## Diane (Apr 11, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Before You Buy an Acne Treatment *&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD bgColor=#cc0000 colSpan=2 height=1&gt;




&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;

&lt;!-- Write Intro. Paragraph Here (500 character max.) --&gt;Everybody gets zits. True, some of us get more than others, but nobody escapes puberty (or life for that matter) without dealing with the odd flare up. Things like stress, hormones, environment and life style can cause break outs, but more often than not how badly you get acne depends on one thing -- genetics. Yes, it is sad but true, if zits are in your genes there is nothing you can do to stop them from coming. But don't despair, you can successfully control most break outs and flare ups with over-the-counter acne products and we've assembled a list of the most teen friendly products on the market. Whether you prefer medicated products or natural therapies, we can help you find the ones that work and avoid the ones that don't. 

*Before you buy any acne treatment product you should take the following into consideration:*

[*]Know your skin type. People with oily skin should choose a gel based product, those with dry skin should choose a cream. If you are like most people and have combination skin, choose the product that best works with the afflicted area. If your acne flares up in the oily spots, choose a gel, if it is the dry skin that gets the zits, choose a cream.

[*]The more sensitive your skin, the lower concentration of active ingredient you will need. Choosing a product that is too strong could actually make the situation worse by over drying the area and causing the skin to react by increasing oil production. This can end up causing more acne. If you have sensitive skin, stick with the milder formulations.

[*]Some mild creams can be used as a preventative measure, but most acne creams are too harsh to be used before you see or feel a zit. Read the lables carefully and only apply the medication to places that are acne prone or actually have acne present.

[*]If the acne is excessively painful, or if it becomes painful after trying an OTC product, try taking an anti-inflammatory medication like ibuprofen and get to a doctor ASAP.

[*]If your skin has large pustules that appear in clusters, if they are painful, if your acne causes scars, or if you can't seem to get rid of a blemish (it starts to go away only to reappear just when you thought it was gone), your acne may require treatment by a doctor.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Top 10 Best Overall Acne Fighting Products *&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD bgColor=#cc0000&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%"&gt;&lt;!-- Intro. Paragraph (400 character max.) --&gt;Acne and the teen years seem to go hand in hand, and everybody has to deal with breakouts from time to time. Whether you have rare flare ups or regular bouts of acne, the ten products listed here will help you take control. These ten picks are (in our opinion) the very best acne fighters on the market. Some of the products are preventative and need to be used regularly, while others are spot treatments that only need to be used when a zit actually appears. No matter what your skin type or acne dilemma, everyone can benefit from these products. Meet your ten best weapons in the war on acne! &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;!-- 1st TOP # PRODUCT --&gt;&lt;!-- Product Title #1 --&gt;*1) Astra Blue Flame Purification Mask*

&lt;!-- Short Description #4 (400 character limit) --&gt;This mask promises to help clear up existing acne while preventing future breakouts, and it does just that. The gentle scent of lavender acts as an aromatherapy treatment for stress and the 10-15 minute drying time forces you to take a few minutes to unwind. This facial mask will leave your skin refreshed and your soul rejuvenated.

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;!-- 2nd TOP # PRODUCT --&gt;&lt;!-- Product Title #2 --&gt;*2) PhytoMe Acne Gel*

&lt;!-- Short Description #2 (400 character limit) --&gt;The non-drying formula soothes the skin without causing further irritation. PhytoMe Acne Gel can handle the most stubborn breakouts and the analgesic properties of the Arnica fight acne related pain. When used regularly, PhytoMe Acne Gel can unclog pores and significantly reduce the instances of breakouts. Effectively deals with pustules, whiteheads and blackheads.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

*3) Neutogena Cooling Gel Mask*

&lt;!-- Short Description #3 (400 character limit) --&gt;This mask is not specifically for the treatment of acne, rather it is intended to clear pores, so it shouldn't be expected to eliminate existing blemishes. However, when used regularly this product will clean out and minimize the appearance of pores with the added benefit of controlling the breakouts related to clogged pores. It feels great on the face and really gets your skin clean.

*4) Acne Dry Spot*

&lt;!-- Short Description #1 (400 character limit)--&gt;This night time treatment will noticeably shrink existing blemishes while you sleep. Just dab it on effected areas before bed and wake up to clearer skin. Intended to treat existing blemishes, this product is not a preventative solution and should not be applied to unaffected areas. When you see or feel a zit coming on, just grab this little bottle and dab it on. The zits won't know what hit them!

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;!-- 5th TOP # PRODUCT --&gt;&lt;!-- Product Title #5 --&gt;*5) Biore Blemish Bomb*

&lt;!-- Short Description #5 (400 character limit) --&gt;Another overnight treatment, this product works like a acne patch. It goes on as a liquid but dries to form a protective seal around your breakouts. While sealed up, the active ingredients in the "bomb" go to work shrinking the blemish. In the morning you peel away the patch to reveal a much smaller zit. After only 2 nights all but the most stubborn blemishes will disappear.

*6) Phisoderm 4-way Daily Acne Cleanser*

&lt;!-- Short Description #6 (400 character limit) --&gt;An excellent 4-in-1 cleaner, toner and acne fighter. Used twice daily to cleanse the skin this product will clear up acne prone skin in a matter of weeks, reducing the incidence of breakouts and clogged pores. The gentle formula is good for all skin types and the alcohol free formula won't cause irritation or dryness. 

*7) DDF BP Gel 5% with Tea Tree Oil*

&lt;!-- Short Description #7 (400 character limit) --&gt;This superior acne fighting remedy combines nature and medicine to come up with a truly unique and effective product. Tea tree oil acts as an antibacterial and anti-inflammatory agent while the benzoyl peroxide gets to work destroying blemishes and fighting off new breakouts. The combination of these two highly effective ingredients makes for a product that delivers dramatic results in a matter of days. Can be drying at first, it is important that you follow the instructions on the label to ensure that your skin does not become irritated.

*8) DermaClear*

&lt;!-- Short Description #8 (400 character limit) --&gt;A unique all-in-one skin care product that will clean, clear and rejuvenate your skin's in less than a week of continued use. When used as directed, this product lives up to its claims. It is an "all you need" daily use product that promotes clearer skin. This product reduces the incidence of breakouts but is not intended as a spot treatment for sudden flare ups. http://www.dermaclear.com/

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;!-- 9th TOP # PRODUCT --&gt;&lt;!-- Product Title #9 --&gt;*9) Clinique Acne Solutions Emergency Gel Lotion*

&lt;!-- Short Description #9 (400 character limit) --&gt;Dubbed a "medicated troubleshooter" by the maker, this benzoyl peroxide based product helps clear stubborn, recurring blemishes. It also unclogs bacteria-filled pores, controls oil, and reduces redness thus improving the overall appearance of acne prone skin. This is a strong product that can make skin sensitive to sunlight, the use of sunscreen in conjunction with the gel is recommended.

*10) DDF Pumice Acne Scrub*

&lt;!-- Short Description #10 (400 character limit) --&gt;A terrific cleanser/exfoliant that not only fights acne flare ups but can help eliminate razor bumps (a real "guy thing"). This product should be used twice weekly in addition to your daily cleanser. The active ingredient is benzoyl peroxide, a proven acne remedy. When used regularly this gentle scrub will keep your face clean and clear. Excellent for both guys and girls.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 11, 2005)

woohoo, this is the kind of article I need! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 11, 2005)

mary kay isn't on that list





phisoderm DID clear my skin up, but i have bad reactions to cleansers with salicylic acid in them, so i had to stop using it





DDF does work, too, but i HATE tea tree oil and its smell. it's extremely drying, too, for the skin around the blemish, and just in general if you need to use it on a lot of parts of your face. anyway, it works just as well as the tea tree oil at target, so why spend so much money on that?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 12, 2005)

I use Differin Gel &amp; Murad's Acne complex kit - both are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I use Differin Gel &amp; Murad's Acne complex kit - both are AWESOME!!!! do you get differin without a prescription? if so, where?


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 12, 2005)

Differin is prescription, I used to use it ... it worked OK but my doctor switched me to prescription Tazorac after a while, which worked very well when used with Clindagel, another prescription. I recently quit using prescriptions hoping to save some money (and hoping that I had started to grow out of my teenage acne since I'm almost 24!) but unless I can find a miracle over-the-counter product soon I may have to go back to prescriptions


----------



## destiny (Apr 12, 2005)

*PhytoMe Acne Gel*

i've never heard of this. do you know where you could buy it?


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 13, 2005)

destiny, this is the only link i found on it...

http://teenadvice.about.com/library/...aapr110201.htm

geek, i swear by mary kay's acne gel. i got all of my friends using it, and a lot of people on this acne board i used to go on, and they've all worked WONDERS. it's $7 if you buy through a rep, but i don't like the hassle, so i buy it on ebay for $5 or less. i swear it works SO well.


----------



## destiny (Apr 13, 2005)

i have used it before, and loved, but stopped buying it caus I hated calling the rep. but now you have me thinking about it again. i will check out ebay!


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I use Differin Gel &amp; Murad's Acne complex kit - both are AWESOME!!!! I'm with Janelle about the Differin, that stuff rocks!


----------

